# help! EWCM and infertile CM at the same time?!?



## Rachhcar (Dec 29, 2006)

My main question is this: Is it possible to have EWCM at the opening of the vagina, but infertile, tacky mucus at the opening of the cervix? Could the EWCM that was coming into my panties have been a day or two old and was just now getting out of the vagina? Or is it indeed possible to have both EWCM AND infertile mucus at the same time?

I have regular 28 day cycles. On CD 8 - 9 I spot, and then the EWCM starts on CD 12. I thought for SURE I had ovulated on CD 13 or 14, as that is when I had the side pain and had lots of EWCM. The infertile mucus was starting to come soon after that, so I thought it was a done deal. Yesterday, however, on CD 17, I checked my pants and had gobs of what looked to be EWCM. When I checked my cervix, it was covered with infertile mucus. We DTD on CD 12, so I am wondering if that was actually old (5 day old) sperm? It seemed to me to be textbook fertile mucus.








Rach


----------



## Furrow (May 17, 2007)

I usually have patches of EWCM in my LP. I've read that it's due to hormonal shifts. We often have a surge of estrogen midway through the LP, and that can cause EWCM. I would assume that you had a brief estrogen surge and then your progesterone kicked in again, which dried up the EWCM.


----------



## Rachhcar (Dec 29, 2006)

Furrow,
THANK YOU for this information. This is exactly the type of thing I was looking for, because it just didn't make sense to me. THANK YOU!!!!!

Where are you in your cycle?

Rachel


----------

